# irfanview won't install on mac



## mard (Feb 4, 2015)

I acquired Wine and Winebottler which enable windows programs to be installed and run on a mac.

I was able to install and run the windows Notepad and also Windows Media Player on my iMac using Winebottler.

However, irfanview would not install using Winebottler. I got copious error messages.

Has anyone used Winebottler on a mac to successfully install irfanview?

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I use Wineskin rather than Winebottler myself.

Were you using a GUI installer? Did it fail? Did it say anything? Or are you just talking about the Wine logs?

Either way, without seeing the error messages we'd be guessing unless we installed that specific application.

Did you check the Wine Database to see if irfanview needs any other libraries installed?

*Edit: *Looks like you need to do a little work like installing MFC42 also: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7834


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From the IrfanView FAQ's site:

*Question: Can I use IrfanView on Mac?

Answer: Yes, probably. 
There is no native-Mac version of IrfanView. 
However, you can use IrfanView in conjunction with Mac program like WineBottler/DARWINE. 
Take the ZIP version of IrfanView and unzip it or copy your existing Windows IrfanView folder to Mac. 
This is easier because the installer may need additional Windows DLLs to run.*

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mard (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, Headrush and Flavallee. 

I'm just talking about the logs which are long and I have trouble understanding. I could copy one here if you wouldn't mind looking at it. 

Trouble is, I'll have to start all over again because I removed wine and winebottler along with the runable copies of notepad and Windows Media Player, as well as the logs!

I took the easy way to install wine and winebottler using the GUI and then selected irfanview from the list. (Did the same with notepad and the windows media player and they installed nicely) I'll check to see if irfanview needs more libraries. I'll check the link you provided too and educate myself if I can.

Thanks very much for your response and suggestions. I'll get to work and get back to you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I know nothing about Mac or Winebottler, so my initial input here was pretty much it.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bscashman (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's what worked for me. Inside the log file was this: Please download iview433_setup.exe from http://download.cnet.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html, place it in /Users/xxx/.cache/winetricks/irfanview, then re-run this script. Where xxx is your id. Anyway, the latest version (today) of irfanview is 4.38 and Winebottler must require 4.33. So, I downloaded 4.33 from http://www.oldversion.com/windows/download/irfanview-4-33 and put it in the location specified above. I renamed it to match ivew433_setup.exe. I re-clicked the icon to install irfanview and it worked.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

After reading bscachman's post, I checked Wineskin. 

If you create a empty Wineskin wrapper, and then go to Winetools (double click to start the empty wrapper), if you type irfan in the search field, winetools has a script for irfan. select it and hit install and it will automatically download and install what necessary to run.


----------

